# living in Canada



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

I have been following the treads for so long and you all have been incredibly helpful. My boy, Cora is 6 months old now and I would like to invest in a Chris Christensen buttercomb so many of you raved about. Comb itself is expensive but it sounds like it is more than worth the price. I have a problemwith the shipment however. I live in Canada, in Toronto area. There is a dealer of the product, which charges almost double as much for the combs. I went to Cherrybrooks site, they don't ship to Canada. Chris Christensen itself charges 36 dollars for shipment only. Amazon had cancelled my orders three times in a row due to miscalculation on their part (I was trying to purchase a grooming arm that time - 3 times! seriously. how many times can you miscalculate).I even went to woofstuck hoping that Christensen products might be sold there. So here I am, I guess hoping someone to say, don't worry, those combs are not that good anyways. 
Thank you in advance for your help,
Jeri


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Found #1 All systems comb in Ren's Pet Depot. That one is also quite expensive. Is it comparable? 
Thanks again


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I ordered from a place in Chilliwack, BC and the Chris Christensen combs are definitely worth it.

http://just-gifted.com/store/index.php?cPath=23_43


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

they are charging $13 instead of $36 plus customs!!! Very promising. Thanks Tracy.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

You're more than welcome.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That sounds much better. Why is shipping so darn expensive to Canada?


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Ordered my butercomb and added a millers forge nail clipper to the basket. cannot wait eace: 
I don't know why it is so expensive to ship to Canada but it is not the only cost. I once ordered two necklaces from antropologie. 155 in total it costed. I paid 20 for shipment, 27 for duty, 24 for HST and 8.5 for handling fee. Nope, I was not having fun receiving my order.:frusty:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i would wait until you are travelling to the states; you can have them shipped to your american hotel and the hotel will hold them for you. I've done this many times without a problem.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

received my buttercomb today. I was a littel disappointed to see an ordinary looking comb. But then, I used it! With every stroke, it caught a mat :jaw: I was so proud of my grooming techniques - where did all these mats come from? Cora was OK with it during our grooming session which is also surprising. Needles to say, I am a believer. So glad I got it. Thanks again.
Now my grooming set is taking shape. Following another suggestion in this forum, I baught a red Madan comb. It is amazing! I would dare anyone not to cuddle my puppy after a 2 minute brush. Oh, I cannot put him down. I got it from http://www.toplinepet.com/ Both the brush and the shipment costs were quite reasonable.
Last but not least, Cora got a new grooming table. I had the grooming arm from before. Then I found a $25 laptop table from IKEA. 
I am in business!eace:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Are things any better (cheaper) if you ask one of us from the States to buy it for you and ship it from our home to yours? If so, I'd be happy to help out a Canadian!!


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

That would be wonderful! Thank you Lorraine. I will keep this in mind.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Your grooming table is very clever does it get tall enough? or do you sit in a chair? I still haven't bought a butter comb but its on my wish list.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Where did you order from in the end? i ordered mine from the CC site but they did charge a lot extra to ship to canada. I just ordered some stuff off Amazon and had it shipped to my brother in Texas and I'll pick it up when i'm down there. The US postal service charges a ridiculous amount to ship to Canada, so shipping to a US address and then reshipping it doesn't save you much. Better to ship it just before a trip and then pick it up.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Your grooming table is very clever does it get tall enough? or do you sit in a chair? I still haven't bought a butter comb but its on my wish list.


Table is adjustable. You may sit or stand. There is a hole on it, for laptop cables, which can be used to secure the hair blower. It is just the right size, so my Cora does not move too much on it. Cora is 7 months old though. If he gets any bigger, this table might be too small for him.
Here is the link to IKEA. You may find the dimensions there. You have red, white and black colours to choose from.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/00120818/


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Tuss said:


> Where did you order from in the end? i ordered mine from the CC site but they did charge a lot extra to ship to canada. I just ordered some stuff off Amazon and had it shipped to my brother in Texas and I'll pick it up when i'm down there. The US postal service charges a ridiculous amount to ship to Canada, so shipping to a US address and then reshipping it doesn't save you much. Better to ship it just before a trip and then pick it up.


I ordered from Just gifted, the site Tracy has recommended. They charged about $5 for shipment. CC site lets you choose a sample product. I think its price and shipment cost are baked in. I ordered the Madan comb. It was shipped from US for $4.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

another option for a grooming table is this one that I ordered from costco. It went on sale for $99 and includes the grooming arm. It's pretty good for the price and they shipped it for free.

http://www.costco.ca/R.-Rover-91-cm-(36-in.)-Folding-Grooming-Table-with-Arm.product.10328065.html


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, I have a similar question: I would like to purchase Angels Eyes. For 30 grs Amazon charges $13 for the product and $35 for the shipment.
Do you know of a pet store or online store I can get it for cheaper?
Thanks again~


----------

